# Sounds...



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am putting this under training because I am not sure if this is a learned sound or if it is a normal sound...

My tiel makes a whinning sound like puppies make. He does it especially in the morning when I take the cover off. It is like he is saying give me attention. I am not sure if tiels usually make that sound or if he learned it from the puppies in the store he was in.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Young tiels make sounds when they are begging for food but seeing as yours in an older tiel I would say he is probably mimicking sounds he heard at the pet store, male cockatiels are famous for mimicking sounds they hear in there enviroment, mine beeps like the microwave, rings like the phone regular and long distance...lol etc etc.... its amazing what they will pick up.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like either the radio static sound babies make or a mimicked sound.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait for more sounds and maybe talking!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He will probably just have learned to mimick a regular sound that he has heard


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He may be coping the puppy sounds  He seems to old to still make the static noise.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Does he know any other sounds ??


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL! Dooby says "Good Morning!"

It's amazing what sounds they will pick up though, he has just started to make a sound like our guinea pig!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Like A Guinea Pig !  Do you own guinea pigs ??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike says Icarus do you want to go to bed? then goodnight, goodnight. He has this new terrible sound and my Mom calls him larry when he does it. Since it sounds like the three stoges laugh.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Like A Guinea Pig !  Do you own guinea pigs ??



Yep, just the one now, Ziggy he's called. We also have a rabbit, Ruby.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

No other sounds yet,


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Keet1976 said:


> No other sounds yet,


Key word: YET. You just wait once he starts!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yep, just the one now, Ziggy he's called. We also have a rabbit, Ruby.


Aww! Ziggy! You will have to start a thread and post a pic of him  And one of Ruby aswell!!


----------

